# ATA - ATC Alloys



## Mr Right (20 December 2006)

Have it on your watch list i think big potential in the next few months!


----------



## Joe Blow (20 December 2006)

*Re: HAZ (Hazewood Resources)*



			
				Mr Right said:
			
		

> Have it on your watch list i think big potential in the next few months!




Perhaps you could be a little more specific?

At the moment your post is simply a ramp. Some elaboration would be nice.


----------



## Mr Right (20 December 2006)

*Re: HAZ (Hazewood Resources)*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could be a little more specific?
> 
> At the moment your post is simply a ramp. Some elaboration would be nice.




Started drilling for Nickel (11.12.2006). Previous drill results back in 1980 significant nickel in the range of 1 - 2%. Nickel with a content of above 0.7% can be profitably mined. The ore is nickel sulfide and its very easy to treat. The company also acquired tungsten deposit which was previously drill around the same time and the current testwork actually shows a better than previously reported results. Nickel prices are predicted to jump significantly and i wont be surprised if Hazelwood will follow the same trend.

For more information refer to their releases. The tungsten project is planed to go into bankable study.


----------



## Mr Right (29 December 2006)

*Re: HAZ (Hazewood Resources)*



			
				Mr Right said:
			
		

> Started drilling for Nickel (11.12.2006). Previous drill results back in 1980 significant nickel in the range of 1 - 2%. Nickel with a content of above 0.7% can be profitably mined. The ore is nickel sulfide and its very easy to treat. The company also acquired tungsten deposit which was previously drill around the same time and the current testwork actually shows a better than previously reported results. Nickel prices are predicted to jump significantly and i wont be surprised if Hazelwood will follow the same trend.
> 
> For more information refer to their releases. The tungsten project is planed to go into bankable study.




Up 10 % today first two hole has been drilled results are better than expected. If any any one ask me where i got it from the answear is short:

The drill is done in WA and the rumor are not far from Perth


----------



## julles (29 March 2007)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

More results today Mr Right with the company claiming to have only scatched the surface.    Some solid buys going through at the moment and up 31%

I hold


----------



## kransky (20 December 2007)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

HAZ has come into my attention recently.. Due to their sampling of the Iron Outcropping on their tenement located close to BCI's and FMG's Fe deposits.

Here is BCI's tenement where they have recently drilled hitting
13m@58%Fe
12m@57%Fe
14m@56%Fe
10m@58%Fe
9m@57%Fe
7m@57%Fe







Here is HAZ's tenement relative to BCI's and FMG's





considering they have over 7km of EM conductors and visible Iron Outcropping and others have hit DSO grade Fe in drilling nearbye then its pretty likely HAZ has some DSO Fe on their tenement also!

They have 62M shares on issue @ 23.5c gives them a market cap of only *15M*

3 weeks ago they announced that this sampling was already in progress... shouldnt have to wait too much longer...


----------



## kransky (8 May 2008)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

LOL

This threads pretty quiet

HAZ have been in trading halt then suspended from trading since 1 May... 

I am keen to see if its a Chinese JV partner taking up some ownership or maybe some outstanding drilling results?

they wouldnt be in trading halt for this long for just a cap raising..


----------



## bullsvsbears (28 July 2008)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

Intersting to read Hartleys independant review of Hazelwood.
Seems like they are predicting Big things from Hazelwood's Big Hill project which will generate positive movement for this stock.
Seems like things have been quiet for some time with Hazelwood as with most stocks in this current climate. However I think Hazelwood is equiped to be more active in the next six months.

I found Hartleys free review by searching www.hazelwood.com.au and then
clicking on Big things expected at Big Hill attachment. It is worth a read especially when you don't have to pay for their insight.


----------



## bullsvsbears (19 March 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

Does anyone think that HAZ is experiencing an upwards momentum swing? Looking at the depth and increase in price with volume I feel that there is an upwards move. I'm no expert though as this environment make trends impossible for me to predict anymore. I'm interested in other's views.


----------



## bullsvsbears (9 April 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

HAZ's share price has nearly doubled since my hunch about an upwards move!!!!! Intersesting to see what happens from here. My next hunch is that it may trend sideways for a short while. If support lines remain at this level then get ready for another upwards move.
Let's see if my hunch is correct.


----------



## bullsvsbears (1 August 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

HAZ sp has come back a little and it now seems to be trading sideways. Wait and see whether they are successful at their capital raising venture. If so then I think the stock may see an up trend again.


----------



## happytown (14 August 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

impressive drill results released this morning ahead of the expected resource upgrade due this month, for the big hill tungsten project

as indicated in the 'upcoming resource upgrade n drilling results' thread at https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=473170#post473170

sp currently up approx 40%

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## craigj (15 August 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

bought into this on friday at opening after announc.
opened at 15c got to 22c closed 18c
massive volumes relative to aver.
market cap under 20 million

what is tungsten like to mine?
any advice on whether this is a long term hold or short term trade?


----------



## prawn_86 (15 August 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*



craigj said:


> any advice on whether this is a long term hold or short term trade?




I would have thought that this would be something you decide before you took the trade. Otherwise it is just gambling...


----------



## craigj (17 August 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

its not gambling its a popularity contest

the stock was always going to jump on opening again today

 isnt it more important to decide when to sell than what to buy ?

i ask again is this just a short term ride or one for the bottom draw

what is demand like for tungsten  ?


----------



## bowman (8 September 2009)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

This might have moved on the tungsten project, but it also has a rare earths project at Arthur River.

Talk about flavour of the month  

Might give the sp another short term kick up.


----------



## maffu (2 November 2010)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

I just came across Hazelwood Resources after reading:

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/mining-energy/rare-earths-you-read-it-here-first/story-e6frg9ex-1225944148371
"On a more stable (and realistic) note, Hazelwood Resources - whose project in Vietnam begins production during the March 2011 quarter, notes that ferrotungsten prices are back nearly to record highs. Its operation will be the largest ferrotungsten plant outside China. Like with rare earths, China imposes heavy export tariffs on ferrotungsten."



They are claiming on their website:
Hazelwood Resources Ltd is focused on becoming Australia’s only Tungsten producer with 2-3% of world production commencing in 2010. Prefeasibility on the Big Hill Tungsten Project is nearing completion. 
"and will be commencing production up to 25% of world supply of ferro tungsten from Q1 2011."


I think I will keep an eye on this company with a look to buying shortly.


----------



## barney (2 November 2010)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*



maffu said:


> I just came across Hazelwood Resources after reading:
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/mining-energy/rare-earths-you-read-it-here-first/story-e6frg9ex-1225944148371
> "On a more stable (and realistic) note, Hazelwood Resources - whose project in Vietnam begins production during the March 2011 quarter, notes that ferrotungsten prices are back nearly to record highs. Its operation will be the largest ferrotungsten plant outside China. Like with rare earths, China imposes heavy export tariffs on ferrotungsten."
> ...




Agree Maffu .... definitely worth watching. If they get this up and running in the short time frame planned, it has the potential for a serious re-rating.  Current trend is up on reasonable volume, so the selling is being absorbed by the buyers at the moment.  

Top 20 shareholders hold 60% of the stock so if it starts to move north in a hurry, the shares may become a little harder to get hold of.


----------



## maffu (4 November 2010)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

I actually jumped into the stock today at 24.5c

http://www.brr.com.au/event/66393/a-vertically-integrated-tungsten-company

(although it is dated) I must say their CEO put forth a compelling case, they had the project NPV at over 150mil, and the stock is only at 55mil market cap currently.

They are aiming for 25mil positive cash flow each year after production starts next year, so I thought it was worth a punt for a modest amount.


----------



## pixel (7 January 2011)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*

I hopped on at 20.5c;
still a teensy bit uncertain whethwe the break is actually happening - volume needs to pick up. But seeing the long bid at 20c, I thought I might as well risk it, with a tight stop if 20c gets eroded.


----------



## maffu (9 October 2012)

*Re: HAZ - Hazelwood Resources*



maffu said:


> I actually jumped into the stock today at 24.5c
> 
> http://www.brr.com.au/event/66393/a-vertically-integrated-tungsten-company
> 
> ...




I have been smashed with this one.
Still no production, despite the plant being finished on time and under budget.
A few month share trading halt has been stopped yesterday, and the share price plummeted down to 2c per share 
A big rights issue, with shares on offer for 2c per share with the hope to raise $15mil cash to buy feedstock to get production under way.

I haven't read the prospectus yet, but I doubt I will be taking up the offer.


----------



## System (29 March 2016)

On March 29th, 2016, Hazelwood Resources Limited (HAZ) changed its name and ASX code to ATC Alloys Limited (ATA).


----------

